# Hagen Iron Test Kit - Instructions, please?



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey all!

I have an iron test kit from Hagen, but the instructions had a date with some water at my Dads place and apparently the date didn't go to well... or went too well.

I tried to wet the instructions again to unstick them, but no use.

If you have this kit, could you please please take a photo of the instructions for me? Pretty please? 

Thank you kindly!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Dont have the booklet anymore but...

To test for free iron was 3 drops of the reagent #1, shake and wait 1 minute

To test for chelated iron was 3 drops of reagent #1, shake, add 1 level spoon of the powder, shake, wait 30 minutes


----------



## rah_rabbitry (Jun 18, 2010)

Mange tak!


----------

